# iMac with NVidia GeForce GTX 775M



## beans10001 (Nov 28, 2016)

Hello world! I have a late-2013 iMac with an NVidia GeForce GTX 775M graphics card which I've been struggling to get working with Xorg on 11.0-RELEASE-p1.

Following the handbook when I enter startx I see a generic "no screens found" error. Looking in the log I see "Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices."

I tried using "sudo Xorg -configure" but I see "(EE) Server terminated with error (2). Closing log file." at the end. It did spit out a config file at /root/xorg.conf.new so I also tried "sudo X -config /root/xorg.conf.new" and it shows a black screen with a band of color near the top, the cursor stops moving around. Have to ssh in and kill the process at that point.

Any ideas?


----------



## ASX (Nov 29, 2016)

Did you installed / configured nvidia-driver package ? Apparently not.


----------



## scottro (Nov 29, 2016)

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/52311/  seems pretty useful for NVidia.  There is a handbook section somewhere on it too, but lately, all I've had to do is install the NVidia driver and create the /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-nvidia.conf mentioned in the post I linked.
If you're using packages, then you need to have the Linux compat module loaded--you can do it on the fly with `sudo kldload linux` and to have it happen upon reboot add 
	
	



```
linux_enable="YES"
```
 to /etc/rc.conf.  (If installing it from ports you can choose to use it without the Linux module).


----------



## beans10001 (Nov 29, 2016)

ASX said:


> Did you installed / configured nvidia-driver package ? Apparently not.


It's installed- not sure if I've configured it correctly though...

pkg info | grep nvidia

nvidia-driver-367.44           NVidia graphics card binary drivers for hardware OpenGL rendering



scottro said:


> https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/52311/  seems pretty useful for NVidia.  There is a handbook section somewhere on it too, but lately, all I've had to do is install the NVidia driver and create the /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-nvidia.conf mentioned in the post I linked.
> If you're using packages, then you need to have the Linux compat module loaded--you can do it on the fly with `sudo kldload linux` and to have it happen upon reboot add
> 
> 
> ...



I've tried using 'sudo kldload linux' and have already edited /etc/rc.conf:

cat /etc/rc.conf | grep linux

linux_enable="YES"


----------



## beans10001 (Nov 29, 2016)

BTW- thanks for the link to the thread on nvidia stuff. I've been looking around on NVIDIA's download page but I don't see the 775M listed anywhere. I did find this post, which says it's included in 319.xx long-lived branch release:  https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/542748


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 29, 2016)

The current version of x11/nvidia-driver should support the 775M. See http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/FreeBSD-x86_64/367.44/README/supportedchips.html


----------



## beans10001 (Nov 29, 2016)

Ah, good to know- thanks!


----------



## beans10001 (Nov 29, 2016)

Woohoo!! All good now... After I stopped digging around for the driver info and followed the rest of that post it started working. Specifically:

`sysrc kld_list+="nvidia-modeset"`

And then created /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-nvidia.conf with the following contents:


```
Section "Device"
       Identifier "NVIDIA Card"
        VendorName "NVIDIA Corporation"
        Driver "nvidia"
EndSection
```

Thanks everyone!!


----------

